# Deutschmuttersprachler vs. Muttersprachler des Deutschen



## nebelweiss

Hello, folks!

   I’m not sure which variant sounds good in German – Deutschmuttersprachler or Muttersprachler des Deutschen or maybe any other ideas? So your help would be very welcome.

 Thanks


----------



## Derselbe

Hi nebelweiss,

Welcome to the forum. 

It is very difficult to answer questions like that without any information about the background and context. Isolated like that, neither one sounds very good to me. But I will be happy to give other suggestions if I can see a complete sentence.


----------



## nebelweiss

Hi, Derselbe,

Der Satz kann auf Deutsch etwa so lauten: 
1) An der Konferenz nahmen sowie Deutschmuttersprachler teil als auch Leute, die kein Deutsch können.
Oder 2) An der Konferenz nahmen sowie deutsche Muttersprachler als auch Nichtdeutschmuttersprachler teil.

Vielleicht gibt's bessere Varianten? Warte auf Hilfe. Viele Grüße.


----------



## Alemanita

nebelweiss said:


> Hi, Derselbe,
> 
> Der Satz kann auf Deutsch etwa so lauten:
> 1) An der Konferenz nahmen *sowohl* Deutschmuttersprachler teil als auch Leute, die kein Deutsch können.
> Oder 2) An der Konferenz nahmen* sowohl* deutsche Muttersprachler als auch Nichtdeutschmuttersprachler teil.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt's bessere Varianten? Warte auf Hilfe. Viele Grüße.




Ich habe eine Kleinigkeit verbessert, nebelweiss!

Zu der Frage: ich höre hier immer Deutschmuttersprachler, würde es aber so schreiben: Deutsch-Muttersprachler, der Übersichtlichkeit halber, bin aber nicht sicher, ob man das 'darf'.


----------



## nebelweiss

Danke, Alemanita!

Und wie wäre es mit "Muttersprachler des Deutschen"? Unmöglich? Oder?


----------



## Alemanita

Na ja, unmöglich nicht, aber es spricht fast niemand mehr im Ernst mit dem Genetiv. Wenn, dann nur als Parodie.
Du kannst ja umschreiben: XY mit der Muttersprache Deutsch; YZ hat als Muttersprache Deutsch; wer mit der Muttersprache Deutsch aufgewachsen ist, kann ...etc.
Für welchen konkreten Fall brauchst du es denn?
EDIT: Konkreter Fall Konferenzteilnahme: EinigeTeilnehmer der Konferenz hatten als Muttersprache Deutsch, andere nicht (wobei offenbleibt, ob sie Deutsch konnten oder nicht).


----------



## nebelweiss

Danke für Deine bildhafte Konkretisation. Ich möchte es bloß ein für alle Mal blank haben  Wusste aber nicht genau.


----------



## nebelweiss

Alemanta, ich möchte prezesieren, was Dein Edit angeht. Um diesen Doppelsinn zu vermeiden, wäre es vielleich besser, sich irgendwie eindeutig zu äußern? Wie könnte es kurz und bündig lauten?


----------



## Alemanita

Kurz und bündig und ohne Doppelsinn: so wie du es bereits geschrieben hast:
An der Konferenz nahmen *sowohl* Deutsch*-M*uttersprachler teil als auch Leute, die kein Deutsch können. (Markiert sind meine Veränderungen)


----------



## nebelweiss

Du bist sehr liebenswürdig, Alemanita! Danke


----------



## Derselbe

Mir ist der Begriff "Deutschmutterspracher" in welcher Schreibweise auch immer bislang nicht untergekommen. Ich würde für "deutscher Muttersprachler" plädieren.


----------



## nebelweiss

Es schien mir, dass deutsche zusammengesetzte Wörter (wie Deutschmuttersprachler) ohne Bindestreich geschrieben werden müssen. Der Vorteil des Bindestrichs besteht hier nur in der Übersichtlichkeit. Kann mich aber irren.


----------



## Alemanita

@ derselbe: 1- bislang schreibt man mit 's'. 2- Wie ich weiter oben schrieb, höre ich es mehr als dass ich es schreibe. Daher auch mein Zusatz " bin aber nicht sicher, ob man das 'darf'."
@ nebelweiss: "Der Vorteil des Bindestrichs besteht hier nur in der Übersichtlichkeit." Genau das schrieb ich oben, :"der Übersichtlichkeit halber, bin aber nicht sicher, ob man das 'darf'."

Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand mit einem aktuellen Duden.


----------



## nebelweiss

Alemanita, was verstehst Du unter "bislang schreibt man mit 's'"?


----------



## Savra

*Deutschmuttersprachler *ist genau richtig gebildet. Es ist zwar nicht auffällig, man kann es also problemlos verwenden, es wirkt aber sperrig und ungelenk.

*Muttersprachler des Deutschen* ist nicht nur richtig gebildet, sondern eine elegante und durchaus gern verwendete Bezeichnung. Es wird jedoch in Fachtexten verwendet und wirkt ein wenig gehobener, paßt daher nicht in jede Stilebene und ist schwieriger zu verwenden.

*Muttersprachler der deutschen Sprache* ist mir etwas zu lang, aber allgemein in Ordnung und sagbar.

*Deutscher Muttersprachler* halte ich für das einfachste und verbreiteste Konstrukt, und es wäre mir als erstes eingefallen.


Die Sache verändert sich übrigens, wenn es um einen Nichtmuttersprachler des Deutschen geht und man das in einen Begriff fassen möchte:
*Nichtdeutschmuttersprachler*: noch sperriger als zuvor
*Nichtmuttersprachler des Deutschen*: sicherlich nicht mehr elegant, aber meine erste Wahl; mir fällt nichts besseres ein
*Deutscher Nichtmuttersprachler:* hat eine andere Bedeutung, und ohne Kontext ist unklar, welche das überhaupt ist
*Nichtdeutscher Muttersprachler*: auch hier hat man eine andere Bedeutung, die ebenso unklar ist


----------



## Savra

nebelweiss said:


> Alemanita, was verstehst Du unter "bislang schreibt man mit 's'"?


_Derselbe_ schrieb _bislang _mit Eszett (bißlang), aber es wird mit s geschrieben. Alemanita wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen.



> Der Vorteil des Bindestrichs besteht hier nur in der Übersichtlichkeit. Kann mich aber irren.


Nein, Du irrst nicht, allerdings ist fraglich, ob er hier etwas übersichtlicher macht. Er ist jedenfalls nicht falsch.

Es gibt aber Wörter, bei denen der Bindestrich wirklich sinnvoll und hilfreich ist, nämlich
1) … um die Bedeutung zu klären, wo der Sinn von der Trennung abhängt: Staubecken können Stau-Becken oder Staub-Ecken sein
2a) … um den eigentlichen Sinn eines Bestandteiles hervorzuheben:  Hoch-Zeit (Hochzeit ist doppeldeutig: einmal Hochstand, Höhepunkt;  einmal die Feier der Eheschließung)
2b) … um einen Bestandteil hervorzuheben: Haupt-Wort hebt _Haupt _hervor
3) … zur Gliederung zum Zwecke der Leserlichkeit: das Tee-Ei ist besser lesbar als das Teeei, die See-Ebene besser als die Seeebene
4) … um Gleichrangigkeit auszudrücken: Januar-Februar-Ausgabe


----------



## nebelweiss

Savra, Du bist sehr hilfsbereit. Vielen Dank für eine so umständliche Erklärung.

An Alemanita: Ich habe keinen Duden, aber ich habe einen Langenscheidt. Außer den Fällen mit Genitivendungen, gekürzten Wortformen oder Eigennamen gibt es keine Erwähnung der Regeln für die innere Abtrennung der Zusammensetzungen. Hier brauchen wir bloß, uns an die Schreibweise der deutschen Zahlwörter zu erinnern!


----------



## nebelweiss

Das ist ja zum Kopfzergrübeln! Im Deutschen ists immer so - soviel Regeln, soviel Ausnahmen . Aber soweit ich verstehe, haben diese Regeln eine empfehlende und nicht die obligatorische Norm?


----------



## Savra

In diesem Fall sind es Empfehlungen oder Beschreibungen, wie der Bindestrich verwendet werden _kann_. Wann nun ein Bestandteil hervorgehoben werden soll, also wann der Schreiber das für wichtig erachtet, kann ein Regelwerk schlechterdings nicht festlegen.

Im amtlichen Regelwerk fand ich zu meinen Punkten 1 bis 4 eine einzige Regel:
_„§45: Man kann einen Bindestrich setzen zur Hervorhebung einzelner Bestandteile, zur Gliederung unübersichtlicher Zusammensetzungen, zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen oder beim Zusammentreffen von drei gleichen Buchstaben.“_

Wer sich unsicher ist oder sich nicht getraut, selbständig und nach eigenem Gutdünken Satzzeichen sinnvoll einzusetzen, der kann hier nachschauen. Vielleicht zeigt einem die Regel auch einfach Möglichkeiten auf, an die man vorher nicht dachte. Es handelt sich nur um Feinheiten, und im ganzen Kapitel _Bindestrich_ ist es wohl die unwichtigste Regel.

Oder um es knapp zu sagen: ja, es ist eine Empfehlung.


----------



## nebelweiss

Danke nochmal


----------



## Sidjanga

Savra said:


> *Deutscher Muttersprachler* halte ich für das einfachste und verbreiteste Konstrukt, und es wäre mir als erstes eingefallen.


Das würde ich nicht verwenden, weil es ja eigentlich nicht "Muttersprachler des Deutschen" heißt, sondern "ein deutscher Muttersprachler" (also "deutsch" im Sinne der Staatsangehörigkeit).

Es gibt ja auch österreichische, schweizerische und andere Muttersprachler des Deutschen - ebenso wie deutsche Muttersprachler anderer Sprachen.  (wenn man in Deutschland zweisprachig aufwächst, z.B.)

Ich würde also - je nach Kontext - *Deutsch-Muttersprachler** oder *Muttersprachler des Deutschen* schreiben.
__________________________

*auch ich finde das so übersichtlicher als ohne Bindestrich


----------



## nebelweiss

ok, kapiert Danke


----------



## Savra

Sidjanga said:


> Das würde ich nicht verwenden, weil es ja eigentlich nicht "Muttersprachler des Deutschen" heißt, sondern "ein deutscher Muttersprachler" (also "deutsch" im Sinne der Staatsangehörigkeit).


Wo steht denn, daß sich deutsch auf die Staatsangehörigkeit bezieht? Die deutsche Schweiz gehört ja auch nicht zu Deutschland, sondern ist lediglich der Teil der Schweiz, in dem deutsch gesprochen wird. Ein deutsches Wörterbuch wurde nicht in Deutschland hergestellt, sondern ist ein Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache. Die deutsche Wikipedia ist die deutschsprachige, nicht die deutsch-staatliche Wikipedia.

In Deutschland ist _deutscher Muttersprachler _eine übliche Bezeichnung, den man im Gespräch auf der Straße ebenso antrifft wie in Stellenanzeigen; wie man das in Österreich oder der Schweiz sieht, weiß ich nicht. Aber den gleichen Gedanken wie Du hatte ich auch, und so kam ich darauf, daß ein _nichtdeutscher Muttersprachler _allerlei Spielraum für Interpretationen offenläßt und so nicht oder allenfalls in sehr speziellem Kontext gebildet werden kann. Und Du hast recht: klarer ist eine der beiden Möglichkeiten, die Du vorziehst.


----------



## nebelweiss

Tatsächlich habe ich darüber erst nicht nachgedacht, aber Deine aufschlussreiche Antwort hat mich zum Gedanken gebracht, dass ich intuitiv und Du logisch Recht haben


----------



## sokol

Ich würde ganz einfach nur "Muttersprachler" verwenden, sofern im Kontext klar ist, dass "Deutsch-Muttersprachler" gemeint sind, denn allein "Muttersprachler" ist schon lange genug, und jede andere der vorgeschlagenen Lösungen macht die Sache noch plumper.

Wenn es aber wirklich nötig ist, die Sprache zu spezifizieren (da aus dem Kontext heraus nicht zweifelsfrei klar), dann würde ich "Deutsch-Muttersprachler" vorziehen - für mich ist das immer noch die einfachste, klarste, am wenigsten plumpe und auch kürzeste Variante. (Und ich würde Schreibung mit Bindestrich definitiv bevorzugen; ich würde das selbst dann so schreiben, wenn mich die deutschen Rechtschreibregeln klar widerlegen würden - was durchaus sein kann [wohl aber erlaubt ist, wenn die von Savra zitierte Regel in diesem Fall die massgebliche ist], mich aber wenig kümmern würde ).

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass es in Österreich eine klare offizielle Regelung gibt, was zu gebrauchen wäre - es sind wohl auch bei uns in Österreich verschiedenste Varianten in mehr oder weniger chaotischer Mischung in Verwendung.


----------



## nebelweiss

Ok Nehmen wir an, ich als Russe könnte kein Russisch (z.B. in Deutschland aufgewachsen), dann wäre ich russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler? Komisch


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



nebelweiss said:


> Ok Nehmen wir an, ich als Russe könnte kein Russisch (z.B. in Deutschland aufgewachsen), dann wäre ich russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler? Komisch



Ich finde das aber korrekt. 

Ich würde auch nicht "englischer Muttersprachler" oder "französischer Muttersprachler" sagen, sondern "Englisch-Muttersprachler" oder "Französisch-Muttersprachler" (wenn allerdings aus dem Kontext hervorginge, dass es sich jeweils um diese Sprache handeln muss, dann würde ich - wie sokol vorgeschlagen hat - unbedingt auf die Nennung der Sprache verzichten und nur sagen: Muttersprachler).


----------



## Derselbe

Ich sehe das so wie sokol und savra, würde aber trotzdem, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, "deutscher Muttersprachler" und nicht "Deutsch-Muttersprachler" schreiben. Aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene stilistische Präferenz.

Was "russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler" angeht, bin ich der Meinung, dass spätestens das den Rahmen von verdaubarer Sprache sprengt. Man muss auch nicht unbedingt alle Informationen in einer Attributivkonstruktion unterbringen. "Ein Russe, der mit Deutsch als Muttersprache aufgewachsen ist" oder ähnliche Lösungen sind mir da sehr viel angenehmer.


----------



## Hutschi

nebelweiss said:


> Es schien mir, dass deutsche zusammengesetzte Wörter (wie Deutschmuttersprachler) ohne Bindestreich geschrieben werden müssen. Der Vorteil des Bindestrichs besteht hier nur in der Übersichtlichkeit. Kann mich aber irren.



Prinzipiell sind beide Formen korrekt. Der Bindestrich wird seit der Rechtschreibreform von 1996 als Strukturelement besonders hervorgehoben. Auch vorher war er schon möglich.

Tatsächlich wird er meist verwendet, um die Übersichtlichkeit zu erhöhen, indem er die Wortstruktur verdeutlicht. Im vorliegenden Fall würde ich ihn aus diesem Grunde auch verwenden.


----------



## nebelweiss

Hallo zusammen! 

Danke für Eure Posts. Mich interessiert noch eine Nebenfrage: Gibts einen großen Unterschied zwischen "Muttersprachler" und "Sprachträger"? Und in welchem Kontex würde "Sprachträger" besser vorgezogen?


----------



## sokol

Zu "russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler": üblicherweise wird man jemanden entweder als Russisch- oder als Deutsch-Muttersprachler identifizieren, und wenn schon jemand perfekt bilingual aufgewachsen ist (was ja durchaus vorkommt), dann wäre "russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler" trotzdem nicht gut - besser wäre dann "bilingual mit russischer und deutscher Muttersprache" (oder jede andere an möglichen - und allesamt plumpen  - Varianten, je nach stilistischer Präferenz).

"Sprachträger" ist sehr unüblich und würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang besser überhaupt nicht verwenden - irgendwie klingt die Konstruktion "Sprachträger" für mich komisch bzw. finde ich sie auch irgendwie unpassend "genetisch" oder so (ich würde dabei an die Zeit vor 1945 denken, ohne genau begründen zu können warum - denn eigentlich ist das nicht wirklich Nazi-Vokabular, glaube ich).


----------



## nebelweiss

Ja, verstehe. Eben darum kommen so oft bei Russen in diesem Fall lexikalische Fehler vor, weil es im Russischen ausgerechnet "Träger einer Sprache" gesagt wird (obwohl in einigen deutschen Wörterbüchern auch dieser Begriff vorhanden ist).


----------



## madsh33p

sokol said:


> Zu "russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler": üblicherweise wird man jemanden entweder als Russisch- oder als Deutsch-Muttersprachler identifizieren, und wenn schon jemand perfekt bilingual aufgewachsen ist (was ja durchaus vorkommt), dann wäre "russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler" trotzdem nicht gut - besser wäre dann "bilingual mit russischer und deutscher Muttersprache" (oder jede andere an möglichen - und allesamt plumpen  - Varianten, je nach stilistischer Präferenz).



Das muss ja nicht unbedingt heißen, dass jemand bilingual aufgewachsen ist. Man kann durchaus russischer Herkunft und/oder Staatsangehörigkeit sein, und trotzdem kein Wort Russisch sprechen, weil man in Deutschland aufgewachsen ist.
Demnach wäre "russischer Deutsch-Muttersprachler" durchaus logisch. Ich würde es aber so nicht verwenden, da es doch sehr umständlich klingt. Ich würde es dann auch eher "umschreiben"...


----------



## Sidjanga

Savra said:


> Wo steht denn, daß sich deutsch auf die Staatsangehörigkeit bezieht? Die deutsche Schweiz gehört ja auch nicht zu Deutschland, sondern ist lediglich der Teil der Schweiz, in dem deutsch gesprochen wird. Ein deutsches Wörterbuch wurde nicht in Deutschland hergestellt, sondern ist ein Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache. Die deutsche Wikipedia ist die deutschsprachige, nicht die deutsch-staatliche Wikipedia.


Ich finde, dass man hier ja durchaus danach unterscheiden muss, ob das Adjektiv einen Bezug zur Sprache oder zu etwas anderem - einen geographischen oder politischen Bezug - ausdrückt.
(Ich nenne aber auch z.B. die Wiki-Artikel auf Deutsch immer _deutschsprachig_).

Wenn es sich auf Menschen bezieht, finde ich es nicht naheliegend, dabei automatisch an die Sprache zu denken, selbst wenn das entsprechende Subtantiv mit "Sprache" zu tun hat; und so eindeutig wie hier ist das für mich keineswegs (es entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung mit der Sprache):





> In Deutschland ist _deutscher Muttersprachler _eine übliche Bezeichnung, den man im Gespräch auf der Straße ebenso antrifft wie in Stellenanzeigen; wie man das in Österreich oder der Schweiz sieht, weiß ich nicht.


Ich bin es nicht gewohnt, zur Bezeichnung von "Muttersprachler des Deutschen" den Begriff "deutscher Muttersprachler" zu hören, und ich finde das weiterhin nicht sinnvoll - wenn man dabei mit "deutsch" ausschließlich die Sprache meint.
Demnach wäre ja auch ein "japanischer Sprecher" das Gleiche wie ein "Japanischsprecher", oder ein "italienischer Lehrer" das Gleiche wie ein "Italienischlehrer".  Das ist ja offenbar nicht der Fall, und für mich ist das genau die gleiche Logik.
(und allein dass man etwas auf der Straße hört - wo man ja z.B. auch Sachen wie _*größer wie ich_ und Ähnliches sehr oft hört - oder etwas in Stellenanzeigen liest - wo auch Stellen in der "ergonomischen Schlafberatung" angeboten werden (als sei die Beratung an sich "ergonomisch", nicht das Schlafen danach) reicht mir als alleinige Begründung nicht ).

Ich denke aber auch, dass wir uns offenbar im Wesentlichen einig sind.


----------



## nebelweiss

Heißt es, daß ich doch nach all dem Geschriebenen "Muttersprachler des Deutschen" ruhig sagen kann und es nicht unkorrekt oder veraltet klingen wird? Sooo viele Meinungen bei Deutsch-Muttersprachlern!


----------



## Sidjanga

nebelweiss said:


> Heißt es, daß ich doch nach all dem Geschriebenen "Muttersprachler des Deutschen" ruhig sagen kann und es nicht unkorrekt oder veraltet klingen wird?


Es kommt natürlich auf den genauen Kontext an. 
"Muttersprachler des Deutschen" klingt zumindest sehr gehoben - und kann je nach Situation auch gestelzt klingen (man kann es natürlich in einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit durchaus schreiben, würde es aber in einem Gespräch unter Freunden wohl kaum verwenden).

Ich denke, _Deutsch-Muttersprachler_ (mit oder ohne Binderstrich), _"Leute, die Deutsch als Muttersprache sprechen"_ oder _"ihre/seine Muttersprache ist Deutsch"_ (oder ähnlich) sind wohl in der gesprochenen Sprache die besten und unverfänglichsten Lösungen.


----------



## nebelweiss

Klar, klar Danke


----------



## Savra

Deutsch wurde nie nur an der Nation festgemacht, sondern an vielerlei Faktoren, der Mentalität, der Abstammung, insbesondere aber am Staatsgebiet und der Sprache.

> Wenn es sich auf Menschen bezieht, finde ich es nicht
> naheliegend, dabei automatisch an die Sprache zu denken

Nein, naheliegend ist es keineswegs; abwegig auch nicht.

> Demnach wäre ja auch ein "japanischer Sprecher" das Gleiche
> wie ein  "Japanischsprecher", oder ein "italienischer Lehrer"
> das Gleiche wie ein  "Italienischlehrer".

Wer verbreitet denn die Gerüchte, Sprache sei konsequent und logisch?


----------



## nebelweiss

Auf der Seite des Sprachen & Dolmetscher Instituts München habe ich solchen Satz gefunden: "Am SDI sind Sie als nichtdeutscher Muttersprachler genau richtig."


----------



## berndf

nebelweiss said:


> Auf der Seite des Sprachen & Dolmetscher Instituts München habe ich solchen Satz gefunden: "Am SDI sind Sie als nichtdeutscher Muttersprachler genau richtig."


Oje, das ist aber eine ganz besonders unglückliche Formulierung. Man weiß nicht, ob hier Leute angesprochen sind, die Deutsch nicht als Muttersprache haben oder ob es um Leute geht, die Deutsch als Muttersprache haben aber keine Deutschen sind.


----------



## nebelweiss

Nach allen Erklärungen und Debatten verstehe ich schon, aber warum solche Formulierungen auf der Seite eines renommierten Sprachen-Instituts?


----------



## berndf

nebelweiss said:


> Nach allen Erklärungen und Debatten verstehe ich schon, aber warum solche Formulierungen auf der Seite eines renommierten Sprachen-Instituts?


Das musst Du, befürchte ich, den Autor dieses Textes fragen.


----------



## nebelweiss

Na klar


----------



## Savra

nebelweiss said:


> Nach allen Erklärungen und Debatten verstehe ich schon, aber warum solche Formulierungen auf der Seite eines renommierten Sprachen-Instituts?


Oder wie wäre es mit dieser Frage: Warum schreibt ein Sprachen- & Dolmetscher-Institut seinen Namen falsch?


----------



## nebelweiss

Vielleicht hat einen unaufmerksamen Sysadmin


----------



## Machlii5

nebelweiss said:


> Hi, Derselbe,
> 
> Der Satz kann auf Deutsch etwa so lauten:
> 1) An der Konferenz nahmen sowie Deutschmuttersprachler teil als auch Leute, die kein Deutsch können.
> Oder 2) An der Konferenz nahmen sowie deutsche Muttersprachler als auch Nichtdeutschmuttersprachler teil.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt's bessere Varianten? Warte auf Hilfe. Viele Grüße.



Zurück zum Ausgangspunkt: Ich kann mir keine Konferenz vorstellen, deren Teilnehmer entweder perfektes Deutsch oder überhaupt kein Deutsch sprechen. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen. 
Ich nehme an, dass sich die Konferenz irgendwie mit einem deutschen Thema befasst hat - Sprachwissenschaft, Literatur oder Politik - und alle Teilnehmer Deutsch konnten, teils als Muttersprache, teils als Fremdsprache / Zweitsprache. 
Am einfachsten könnte man das so ausdrücken:
An der Konferenz nahmen sowohl deutsche Muttersprachler als auch Nicht-Muttersprachler teil. Das Adjektiv “deutsche“ bezieht sich auf die Sprache, nicht auf die Staatszugehörigkeit, und gilt für beide Gruppen, braucht also für die Nicht-Muttersprachler nicht wiederholt zu werden. 
Gerade noch akzeptabel wäre “sowohl Deutsch-Muttersprachler als auch Nicht-Muttersprachler“.
Wem dies nicht präzise genug ist, kann den Satz ganz umstellen und sagen:
Die Teilnehmer an der Konferenz sprachen Deutsch entweder als Muttersprache oder als Zweitsprache.


----------



## Sidjanga

Machlii5 said:


> Die Teilnehmer an der Konferenz sprachen Deutsch entweder als Muttersprache oder als Zweitsprache.


 

Oder _Die Konferenzteilnehmer..._

("an" finde ich hier nicht idiomatisch)


----------



## Savra

Sidjanga said:


> ("an" finde ich hier nicht idiomatisch)


Ist ja auch falsch.  „Die Teilnehmer der Konferenz …“ kann man hingegen schreiben.


----------



## Sidjanga

Savra said:


> „Die Teilnehmer der Konferenz …“ kann man hingegen schreiben.


Ja, das meinte ich.





Savra said:


> Ist ja auch falsch.


So hört es sich an. Allerdings gibt es erschreckend viele Einträge damit in Google...


----------

